# New Holland l 185



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I just upgraded to a New Holland l 185 in November well 55 (working)hours later the machine is in the shop now for 10 days. When I first got it it gave me problems starting but my older Bobcat 773 started right up, they said crank it for up to 20 seconds I said something has to be wrong they said no. Well I almost made it through the winter but after the last storm 24+ inches of snow we were moving snow and it was low on fuel and before we could refuel it shut off. We refueled it and nothing it would not start, so i went home to bed and had it towed(sorry we cranked it till the battery went dead oh and that happened 3xs this year) So I waited 1 week and then called no answer finally 10 days later they said the fuel injectors were bad. They said that Bosch was rebuilding them am I wrong for insisting on new ones and a new battery also for them to pay for the tow? By the time I get the machine back it will be 3 weeks so should I accept rebuilt injectors or insist on new?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have to ask, cause it's not clear, diesel? Did you try bleeding the lines before you just cranked it?


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

In your owners manual it will tell you what to do when you run the machine out of fuel. I don't remember exactly what to do, but adding fuel and cranking till you run the battery low isn't it.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Also on cold days we cycle the cold start 2 times. Something bobcat guys don't have to do.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Is it a new machine? I mean new, not new to you. If its not new then running it low on fuel will always mess up injectors. On any of my older equipment, it is mandatory that my machines never get below half a tank. Condensation and debris in the tanks are killer. The rebuilt injectors are fine. I dont see them paying for new batteries or the tow. Just recharge them and write it off as lesson learned. I always looked at it as the cost of owning equipment.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Brand new diesel I did not run it out of fuel only low. It gave me problems from the first day I had it they never sold that model before i was the first I know the fuel was not the issuss because like I said when first got it and it was full it still was a rough start. I feel cranking a machine for more than 10 seconds is not good but they told me to so I did and yes we cycled the machine 2 and sometimes 3 times and it did not make a difference. I have owned skid steer fir over 15 years and never had a problem like this with a brand new machine. I think there r no glow plugs just a metal grid that warms the air before it goes into the engine like a dodge I was told. Never bled the limes because it never ran out of fuel


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry I just reread my orginal post my guy shut it down before it shut off and then refueled. Sorry my pond was flooding from 6 inches of rain and it was 4 in the am


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

If it is real cold I will cycle twice.It will fire up for a second or 2. I may do this 3 to 4 times before it will stay running. I never crank the engine for more than 2-3 seconds. I am sure it would start in less time than my routine but I just don't tax the battery or starter. By the way what is the cost of having a skidsteer towed.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I would talk to your dealer... 3 weeks!!! Ask for a loaner (under warrantee) while it's down. Injectors shouldn't take that long and if that's the support they give you after sale I would deal it and buy elsewhere. Unreliable equipment (or dealers) cost you big time. You can't perform your job you lose customers=money=skid payments. Easy enough math. 
I would still check into the possibility that your fuel lines or even a bleeder screw may have been loose . If it had trouble starting from the start and after a cooling off period...sounds like air was seeping in somewhere. Hard to believe injectors after 55 hrs.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Tow was $150 they are the only NH dealer around I would assume they would have looked at the air lines before the injectors they will be paying for the tow. I am getting a loaner this week for free but I can't see the dealer telling me to crank it for 20 seconds and even use starting fluid if need be when it says not to use starting fluid I have spent almost $100,000 with them in the last 6 years and their answer is it is up NH not us on what is done new or rebuilt injectors I think that is bs


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i think you are getting a bum rap on this. NH owes you some explanations, for their conduct. IMO


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

New machine warranties should specify NEW replacement parts. I would not settle for rebuilt on a new machine. If this is how NH works than I would not buy from them again. What is the dealers excuse for taking 3 weeks to track down a problem in the fuel system? Is this a professional equipment dealer or a high school shop class? What took so long for them to offer a loaner? Did you not need a machine for a while, or does the machine have to be down for an extended period before they will offer the loaner? I'm sorry for the abrupt tone in my post. I have come to expect a higher standard than this (from the dealer and the MFR) in todays (or even yesterdays) market. I may not be hearing the whole story but, from what I am reading here, this is simply NOT ACCEPTABLE. If they are not willing to stand by this machine, or you as a customer, than I would threaten to walk away from the machine and the dealer all together. Any other dealer and MFR will offer better support than what you have described here. Any other dealer/MFR would love for you to buy one of their machines and give them the chance to show you how much better they will support you than who you are dealing with now.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

The problem is they already have my money the head shop guy is out on a family emergency I have another machine I have been using but that is my point I want new parts I'm my new machine and it might sound stupid but I want a new batttery I followed what they told me I was going to switch back to bobcat but they never even came to look at my trade in I gave them 1 month so I got a good deal from NH but at the end of this week I wil suggest strongly they make my monthly payment since they will have had it for the month. I just hate this time of year getting trucks and machines serviced and ready to go a lot of money going out and not much comming in and nobody stands behind their products any more


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Problems happen with equipment. The more I follow this it sounds like there is a problem with the dealer over the NH. Don't get me wrong your machine is breaking down, but the dealer should be addressing the problem....Starting fluid. WTF


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I have been busy but tomorrow I'm going down in person no more phone calls


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

You are in an unfortunate situation. I would recommend that you stand your ground on the new parts issue. I would not be so picky about the battery (a recharge ought to bring it back to 100%), the starter (should not get overheated if you did not crank for over 30 seconds), or the tow bill (most warranties state that you must bring the machine to them for warranty repairs). 
Have you talked with the salesman and/ or the owner of the dealership yet? This should get you better results than the shop forman or the service rep. If you don't get satisfaction from them than go to the next rung of the ladder (up). There are many on this site (from your area) who are using NH skids. They should be familiar enough with the brand to be able to help you contact the area NH rep. If you can't get satisfaction from the owner of the dealership (or even the salesman) than you don't want to do business with them any more. Even if NH is telling them to put in Reman parts (which I doubt) the dealer should step up to the plate to keep you happy. We are talking about a machine with 55 hours (if I remember correctly). I doubt they are even close to eating up the profit margine on the machine they sold you. In these tough economic times most dealers will "sacrifice" and sell there units at about a 10% profit.:crying:
I'm sorry to hear about the Bobcat dealer. I'm not happy with mine either. I have had many issues with the dealer (I bought two machines for a total of about $110k). Our relationship has been a bit of a rollercoaster. I have been let down to many times (by the machines and the dealer). I won't be buying Bobcat anymore, and I don't go to the dealer unless I absolutely have to. All daelers (and brands) are not like this. I own Cat machines as well. In my experience (over 20 years) they have, by far, the best service around. I have had some issues with machines in the past. The Cat dealer (especially Quinn, in CA) would bend over backwards to satisfy my complaints. I'm now dealing with Wagner Eqpt. (in CO). They rate second to Quinn, but are still head and shoulders above the rest in this town.
Good luck.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm going in tomorrow to talk with them sales and owner I will let u know what happens


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

I'd be willing to bet that a NH rep would not be amused by them telling you to use starting fluid on a brand new machine....


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well if you had problems on the first day that might just of been a problem machine and no matter what they do it will always be call it superstiouse but it just seams that way when you get something bad it's always bad. but you have it documented on hard starts and problems there should be no issues on getting new. after spending that kind of money on a 185 they should be helping you out more than that when i got my gehl we had problems the dealer here bent over backwars for us came and picked it up everytime and yes my machine was or has 13 written all over it had alot of new parts and is still having problems with gauges reading very hot when i know they are not on stuff that has been replaced . all i can say is make sure it's all down in black and white then they can't say you never told us that. every day it is down you loose money not your problem about there mechanic tell them to give you another machine till then if they are a decent dealer they should offer it I think in my opinion. good luck


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Well I went down the service rep was out mechanic working on it says my diesel is no good oh I see where this is going but my bobcat has no issue and was filled with same diesel Oh and no call from his as I was told so I will try again tomorrow


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

sounds like a BS to me, i would find out exactly what is "wrong" with your diesel, but i think they are just putting you on, after all, didn't they have there own diesel in it when they sold it to you, and it was doing it right away. Maybe their fuel is bad!!!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

sounds like BS if it was happening to you right when you bought it . i think i would be going over there head to NH and get some answers.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

k well now the service supervisor is back he was away for 1 month family issues. They had the pump and injectors cleaned and rebuilt , they reinstalled it and they fueled it up with their own diesel and guess what still not working correct, I got this call at 4:30 today. They are sending me a free loaner tomorrow till mine is back or they buy it back from me. I will give them one more week because they are paying this months bill as well so they can have it for a full month then I will be pushing for a complete buy back


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

It sounds as though you are at least making some headway now. Good for you. I still don't like the idea of having reuilt pump & injectors on a new machine. It seems as though they are on a fishing expedition. In todays repair world they should have been able to tell that the pressures were good (on those rebuilt componenents) before tearing them apart, rebuilding, and then putting them back in to test. How did they test anyway? Have they just eliminated these componenets from suspiscion since they rebuilt them? Not a very good process of elimination. They should be testing pressures (as I eluded to before), and that can be done without rebuilding them. Keep on top of this. Don't be affraid to ask questions and be sure to follow up if they don't make sense. If I were you my BS radar would be on high alert.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

NH took them out and sent it to Bosch they make the pump for NH they did the rebuild that is all I know. The service mgr is very confused so it looks good for me as of now


----------

